# Xtouch conflicting with MIDI keyboard



## Jwelch (Aug 5, 2020)

I can’t seem to use the Xtouch at the same time as a midi keyboard controller (Korg Microkey) Neither work correctly when plugged in together, keyboard starts to move faders on xtouch etc. I have to keep deleting preference files in logic for keyboard to work again, until I connect the Xtouch, then all goes crazy again. Anyone have a solution? Thanks


----------



## TheKRock (Aug 5, 2020)

I started having this same issue with Logic 10.5


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 26, 2020)

Just a thought, make sure your two controllers are on separate lanes in Control Surface Setup


----------



## Jwelch (Aug 26, 2020)

Not sure what you mean by that.


----------

